

Rails: We need to talk - dhaneshnm
https://medium.com/@dickeyxxx/rails-we-need-to-talk-d6e5ca1d748

======
DigitalSea
This was a really well written opinion piece that was a lot more in-depth than
I honestly expected. It does a great job pointing out the growing irrelevance
of Rails, once the darling of the startup world and all of its many issues
(especially when it comes to performance).

~~~
MrBra
Growing irrelevance? Fortunately Rails is still getting better and better day
by day, and its performance it's too, thanks to improvements in Ruby. It's no
way near to leaving the scenes, and possibly your nightmares...

